
Show HN: Goalee for iOS – Don't lose track of your life's goals - rolandleth
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/goalee/id1438115216
======
rolandleth
Hey, HN!

The idea behind Goalee is that all the annoyances, conflicts or so-called
problems we face in our everyday lives pale in comparison with our true goals
in life.

The issue I faced, as many others, is that I tend to lose track of what I
desire most, exactly because of problems here and there. I started by writing
down my goals on a sheet of paper, but that wasn’t quite enough. I eventually
started overlooking them.

I then tried using to-do apps, or habit tracking apps for this. But this isn’t
something to be checked off, something to record progress of, nor a habit to
build; it’s a mindset change, if you will. So I ended up building Goalee to
add long/mid-term goals and remind myself about them on a daily/weekly basis.

Don’t lose focus; don’t forget what you desire most; or it will end up
forgotten in the sea of daily struggles.

Roland

~~~
rolandleth
Been a while since I launched something, so I totally forgot these even exist
:)

    
    
        http://tokn.co/cgz55cx6
        http://tokn.co/jxhnybnw
        http://tokn.co/rpnpp4sc
        http://tokn.co/pz34a3gt
        http://tokn.co/e4ajchcx
    

Please use top to bottom and comment with the one you used, so others don't
waste time. Thank you!

------
flipuhdelphia
Just bought it to check it out!

Was looking to build something similar for myself (notifications to remind
yourself to think about the big picture, goals, etc.) but this might just be
what I was looking for!

Happy to provide feedback after I use it for some time.

~~~
rolandleth
Hey,

Hope it _is_ what you're looking for!

Happy to receive any feedback and impressions.

